# ممكن اعرف كيف يمكن ان اصنع شامبو فى المنزل



## mohamedsalah174 (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف كيف يتم صناعة شامبو فى المنزل وما هى المواد المستخدمة واسمائها التجارية 

ونسبها 

وشكرا لكم على مجهودكم اخوانى واخواتى المهندسين العرب


----------



## TITOTITO (30 مايو 2006)

ريح نفسك يا محمد مش حتلاقى حد يفيدك عن الموضوع ده
واسألنى انا


----------



## مهند السعدي (30 مايو 2006)

أخي محمد السلام عليكم, يوجد في المنتدى بعض الوصفات التي تعتبر كبداية جيدة ولكنها تحتاج للتجربة ومزيد من البحث وهي موجودة في ملف المنظفات الصناعية.


----------



## TITOTITO (1 يونيو 2006)

ياجماعة كل اللى موجود معلومات نظرية متنفعش فكره مشروع خالص
يعنى اقصد انى مش حنفع اعمل مشروع من الكتب عايز حد يكون عنده تجربه عمليه و يكتب اسماء تجاريه


----------



## جباري (1 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
انا اؤيد الاخ Titotito كل المعلومات الموجودة في الملتقى هي معلومات نظريه و لا يمكن عمل مشروع منها.


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
دور بالنت أو بالكتب أكيد رح تلاقي


----------



## makeyhashem (15 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم راحع منتديات عالم حواء . توجد فيه صناعة الشامبو والصابون وبشرح وافي مع الصور .مع التقدير .


----------



## حسان طنبري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع مهم وجيد بس ياليت تشرحولنا كيفية تركيب منظفات البرش والبودرة وشكرا


----------



## fadiza17 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب لو سمحت انت بتقترح اية يا سيد تيتو ممكن تشرح الطريقة الصحة


----------

